# Grafikkarte Stromadapter



## Nakai (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft und zwar die HIS Radeon HD 6870.
Bisher hatte ich eine eher schwache, Non-Gamer-Grafikkarte,  in meinem Computer und hab ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel Ahnung davon.

Auf jeden Fall muss die Radeon zusätzlich mit Strom versorgt werden. Dazu lag der Packung zwei 6pin (das schwarze Teil, das in die Grafikkarte kommt) zu 4pin (das weisse Ding, das vermutlich ans Netzteil angeschlossen werden soll) Adapter bei. Hier habe ich allerdings ein Problem.
Ich sehe in meinem Computer nirgendwo einen Anschluss (das Netzteil vermute ich), wo die Adapter anschliessen könnte. Es sind zwei 15pin Stecker frei, aber diese passen ja nicht zum 4pin Ende des Adapters.

Gibt es dazu einen Konverter, damit ich die Grafikkarte trotzdem an den Strom anschliessen kann oder suche ich irgendwie falsch?

Vielen Dank schon mal.


Hier noch ein Link zu dem Adapter, der mitgeliefert wurde: Klick


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Februar 2011)

Du hast noch solche Stromstecker am Kabelbaum. Womit man u.a. Festplatten & Co. versorgt. Da sollte der weiße Stecker passen.


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Februar 2011)

hast du ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement? d.h. ein Netzteil mit abnehmbaren Kabeln?

Wenn dem so ist, schaue mal in der Packung nach, ob du noch Kabel mit diesem Anschluss hast.

2. hat eigentlich jedes Netzteil der letzten Jahre mittlerweile PCIe-Stromkabel direkt dabei. Da brauchst du dann den Adapter gar nicht.


----------



## Nakai (10. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du hast noch solche Stromstecker am Kabelbaum. Womit man u.a. Festplatten & Co. versorgt. Da sollte der weiße Stecker passen.




Hmm, die habe ich eigentlich auch gemeint. Vielleicht habe ich sie einfach falsch bezeichnet. Hier mal ein Bildausschnitt vom Innenleben meines Computers:

[attachment=11622:Kamerabilder 246.JPG]

Das müssten ja die zwei schwarzen Dinger sein, die an den Kabeln hängen, aber die passen ja nicht.


----------



## Nakai (10. Februar 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> hast du ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement? d.h. ein Netzteil mit abnehmbaren Kabeln?
> 
> Wenn dem so ist, schaue mal in der Packung nach, ob du noch Kabel mit diesem Anschluss hast.
> 
> 2. hat eigentlich jedes Netzteil der letzten Jahre mittlerweile PCIe-Stromkabel direkt dabei. Da brauchst du dann den Adapter gar nicht.




Ich bin ein ziemlicher PC-Dummie. Also meine Hardwarekenntnisse sind ziemlich oberflächlich. Alles was in der Packung war, sind die beiden Adapter und eine Crossfire-Bridge, aber die brauche ich ja nicht.
Ich hab im vorherigen Post noch ein Foto hochgeladen, das hilft vermutlich mehr, als wenn ein Laie wie ich versucht etwas zu erklären oder beschreiben :-).


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Februar 2011)

klar passen die nicht, weil das die Stromversorgung für SATA-Geräte ist. Der 4-pin Molex-Stecker stellt die Stromversorgung für IDE-Geräte/Lüfter her. Aber normalerweise sollte jedes Netzteil noch ein paar davon haben.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ein Fertig-PC war?! Dann kann es sein, dass diese Bulk-Ware nur das "nötigste" hat und damit (auch wenn es schwerlich vorstellbar ist) keine Anschlüsse dafür hat.


----------



## Nakai (10. Februar 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> klar passen die nicht, weil das die Stromversorgung für SATA-Geräte ist. Der 4-pin Molex-Stecker stellt die Stromversorgung für IDE-Geräte/Lüfter her. Aber normalerweise sollte jedes Netzteil noch ein paar davon haben.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ein Fertig-PC war?! Dann kann es sein, dass diese Bulk-Ware nur das "nötigste" hat und damit (auch wenn es schwerlich vorstellbar ist) keine Anschlüsse dafür hat.




Ja war ein Fertig-PC. Hmm, ich guck mal. Ansonsten muss ich die Grafikkarte wohl zurückgeben und mir eine ohne zusätzliche Stromversorgung besorgen. Aber danke dir.


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Februar 2011)

Nakai schrieb:


> Ja war ein Fertig-PC. Hmm, ich guck mal. Ansonsten muss ich die Grafikkarte wohl zurückgeben und mir eine ohne zusätzliche Stromversorgung besorgen. Aber danke dir.



Nunja, das Problem wird dann aber auch sein, dass du wieder im "non-Gamer-Bereich" mit der Grafikkarten-Leistung landen wirst. Denn halbwegs ordentliche Spieleperformance geht mit einem erhöhten Stromverbrauch einher...leider.


----------



## Nakai (10. Februar 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Nunja, das Problem wird dann aber auch sein, dass du wieder im "non-Gamer-Bereich" mit der Grafikkarten-Leistung landen wirst. Denn halbwegs ordentliche Spieleperformance geht mit einem erhöhten Stromverbrauch einher...leider.



Ja das suckt. Aber den PC hab ich mir leider vor noch nicht all zu langer Zeit gekauft und um mir schon wieder einen neuen zu kaufen fehlt mir das nötige Geld. Aber gut, ich spiele mehr Strategiespiele, RGP's und MMO's auf dem PC. Da sollte der Aufwand ja etwas geringer sein als bei Shootern à la Crysis. Konverter gibt es wohl nicht, womit ich IDE-Geräte mit SATA Anschlüssen verbinden kann?


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Februar 2011)

Eventuell reicht auch der Austausch des Netzteils gegen ein Ordentliches mit Kabelmanagement.


----------



## Nakai (10. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Eventuell reicht auch der Austausch des Netzteils gegen ein Ordentliches mit Kabelmanagement.



Da müsste ich mich wohl im Fachgeschäft erkundigen, weil ich hab davon nicht so viel Ahnung.


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Februar 2011)

Nakai schrieb:


> Da müsste ich mich wohl im Fachgeschäft erkundigen, weil ich hab davon nicht so viel Ahnung.



Ja, das wäre ratsam. Gute Netzteile bekommst du schon für ab 60&#8364;. Wichtig sind bei Netzteilen hauptsächlich Geräuschpegel, Wirkungsgrad (!!!), Leistung und dass es ein namenhafter/guter hersteller ist. 

So genannte "Chinaböller" sind zwar extrem günstig, fressen aber viel Strom und gehen ab und zu auch mal in die Luft.


----------



## Nakai (10. Februar 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre ratsam. Gute Netzteile bekommst du schon für ab 60€. Wichtig sind bei Netzteilen hauptsächlich Geräuschpegel, Wirkungsgrad (!!!) und dass es ein namenhafter/guter hersteller ist.
> 
> So genannte "Chinaböller" sind zwar extrem günstig, fressen aber viel Strom und gehen ab und zu auch mal in die Luft.




Na auf ein Feuerwerk im Zimmer kann ich verzichten ;-)


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Februar 2011)

Nakai schrieb:


> Na auf ein Feuerwerk im Zimmer kann ich verzichten ;-)



Ich wollte nur auf die - teils eklatanten - Unterschiede aufmerksam machen


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2011)

Kannst ja die restlichen PC Daten nochmal posten, vllt kann man dir dann helfen in Sachen Grafikkarten Beratung.


----------



## Nakai (10. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Kannst ja die restlichen PC Daten nochmal posten, vllt kann man dir dann helfen in Sachen Grafikkarten Beratung.



Hier diesen PC habe ich mir gekauft. Auf dem Link sollte eigentlich fast alles ersichtlich sein: Klick 


Ich habe gleich noch eine Frage zu dem Netzteil. Wie kann ich herausfinden, welches Netzteil für meinen Computer überhaupt in Frage kommt und was spielt da alles eine Rolle?


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass HP diese Kabel weggelassen hat beim Netzteil. War die vorhandene Karte ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluss?


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Februar 2011)

Ich würde ein 500+ Watt Netzteil von Cougar oder beQuiet nehmen.
Du hast momentan ein 300 Watt Netzteil in deinem Rechner und das ist 100% zu wenig für die Graka.


----------



## Nakai (10. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass HP diese Kabel weggelassen hat beim Netzteil. War die vorhandene Karte ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluss?



Die Grafikkarte? Ja die hat keinen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss.


----------



## Nakai (10. Februar 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich würde ein 500+ Watt Netzteil von Cougar oder beQuiet nehmen.
> Du hast momentan ein 300 Watt Netzteil in deinem Rechner und das ist 100% zu wenig für die Graka.



Ok. Ich habe mich vorher auch ein wenig informiert. Das Corsair Netzteil AX850 Gold soll extrem gut sein. Halt etwas teurer. Aber wie weiss ich ob das mit meinem PC funktioniert?


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Februar 2011)

Netzteile haben bei "normaler" Bauweise eigentlich in jedem ATX-Gehäuse Platz. Sollte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## Nakai (10. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Netzteile haben bei "normaler" Bauweise eigentlich in jedem ATX-Gehäuse Platz. Sollte also kein Problem sein.




Ok, danke. Da werde ich wohl nicht drum herum kommen mir (auch) noch ein Netzteil zu holen wenn ich einigermassen anständig auf meinem PC zocken will.


----------



## Bananahurz (10. Februar 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur auf die - teils eklatanten - Unterschiede aufmerksam machen



Provozier es nicht ich hab schon BeQuiets hochgejagt.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Februar 2011)

Und ich seh bei uns im Laden kaum rückläufige beQuiets 

Aber selber würd ich Cougar nehmen momentan.


----------



## Nakai (10. Februar 2011)

Was haltet ihr von der Seasonic X-660 (SS-660KM) Gold?


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Februar 2011)

Nakai schrieb:


> Ok. Ich habe mich vorher auch ein wenig informiert. Das Corsair Netzteil AX850 Gold soll extrem gut sein. Halt etwas teurer. Aber wie weiss ich ob das mit meinem PC funktioniert?



Die Netzteile funktionieren alle mit deiner Hardware.

Jedoch sind 850Watt massiv überdimensioniert. Wie schon oben geschrieben reichen 450-500W lockerst aus!


----------



## Nakai (10. Februar 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Die Netzteile funktionieren alle mit deiner Hardware.
> 
> Jedoch sind 850Watt massiv überdimensioniert. Wie schon oben geschrieben reichen 450-500W lockerst aus!




Ok. Was denkst du zur Seasonic X-660 (SS-660KM) Gold? Ich habe mir ja die HIS Radeon HD 6870 gekauft und auf der AMD-Homepage wirde folgendes dazu geschrieben: 
<LI>500-Watt-Netzteil mit zwei 6-poligen PCI Express®-Stromversorgungssteckern mit je 75 W empfohlen (600 Watt und vier 6-polige Stecker für AMDs CrossFireX&#8482;-Technologie im Dual-Modus) 
Wobei ich CrossFireX natürlich nicht nutzen werde.

Alternativ habe ich mir noch das "be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7 CM-680W" rausgesucht. Das ist noch ein Stückchen billiger.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Februar 2011)

Moin,

sieht Dein derzeitiger Adapter etws so aus ?
Es kommt allerdings auch auf die Beschaffenheit des Adapters an (vieviel polig bestückt etc ...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ja, passt doch der 4 polige Stecker noch in den vorhandenen Anschluss Deines Netzteiles.
Das ist doch noch ein Anschluss frei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, habe Dein Bild mal benutzt zum markieren.
Wenn Du das nicht möchtest, kann ich das Bild wieder bei meinem Upload löschen. 

greetz


----------



## Nakai (11. Februar 2011)

Hi, ja mein Adapter ungefähr so aus und mir macht es nix aus, dass du mein Bild "missbrauchst" :-)

Den Anschluss, den du auf dem Bild markiert hast, ist der gleiche wie der links. Sieht man auf dem Bild nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Februar 2011)

Die Frage ist dann ob man mit nem 300 Watt HP Netzteil den Rechner mit der neuen Graka betreiben kann / möchte.
Und jaaaa ich nu wieder aber:
Du solltest dich vorher beim HP Support informieren ob ein Wechsel des Netzteils zum Garantieverlust führen kann.
Ich rede nicht vom Einbau und ob du das Gehäuse öffnen darfst oder nicht, sondern nur ob die Hardware "erlaubt" ist.
Vielleicht bietet HP ja auch direkt größére Netzteile an oder hat ne Liste von zertifizierten Netzteilen.


----------



## Ennia (11. Februar 2011)

Was wird das wenn es fertig wird?

Wir reden hier von einem i5-650 mit H57 Chipsatz. Die GPU ist in der CPU, falls das einige von euch vergessen haben, klar kann man sie deaktivieren, jedoch trickst man sich dann nur selber aus. Noch dazu hadelt es sich hier um den schwächsten i5, den man bekommen kann. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es den Rechner letztes Jahr um EUR (+-) 500,- im Handel gab. Es macht absolut keinen Sinn eine HD6870 in diese Kiste einzubauen. Aus dem Teil kann man genauso wenig einen
Spiele-PC machen, wie aus einem Golf einen R8.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Februar 2011)

Er hat die Karte gekauft, also bleibt nur zurückgeben oder mehr investieren.
Und auch wenn die Graka vielleicht nicht 100% ausgelastet wird, wird sie einen positiven Effekt auf die Perfomance beim Spielen haben. 
Den Rechner zum Zocken zu kaufen, war ja von Anfang eine totale Fehlinvestition und wenn man jetzt den Rechner + Netzteil + Graka zusammenrechnet, hätte man natürlich auch nen 1a SpielePC bekommen. 
Aber was der Rechner mal gekostet hat, würde mich wirklich interessieren.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Februar 2011)

Er hat doch gar nicht die OnBoard-Karte genutzt.

Laut HP steckt aktuell folgendes drin:


> Grafikkarte
> Radeon HD5450
> 
> * 1 GB VDDR3-Speicher
> * E/A-Anschlüsse: HDMI, DVI-I (nur Single-Link) und VGA (mit integriertem DVI-auf-VGA-Adapter)



Besser als die OnBoard ist das auf jeden Fall.

Preis inkl. Monitor bestimmt ca. 1000 CHF (geraten aufrund der aktuellen HP-Preise)


----------



## Nakai (11. Februar 2011)

Ich habe ca. 900 CHF für den PC inklusive Monitor bezahlt.
Ich habe mir den Computer ja auch nicht "nur" zum zocken gekauft, da ich alles andere als ein Hardcore-Spieler bin. Ich zocke auch keine Shooter, die eine wahnsinnig hohe Leistung benötigen. Auch brauche ich nicht unbedingt immer auf ultrahoher Grafikeinstellung zu zocken. Trotzdem, und das geb ich zu, war es ein bisschen ein Fehlkauf, da sich aktuelle MMO's nur auf niedriger Grafikeinstellung flüssig spielen lassen. Nun bleibt mir halt nur noch übrig, die Hardware, so weit es geht, ein wenig aufzupeppen, damit ich zumindest mit halbwegs akzeptabler Grafikeinstellung spielen kann.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

wenn Du Deine jetzige Hardware so behalten möchtest - 
brauchst Du auch nix großes Neues dazukaufen.

Laut Deinem Bild, hast Du ja sogar 2 Sata-Stromanschlüsse frei.
Es gibt auch dafür Adapter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frage ist nur, ob Du lieber 'n neues Netzteil oder diesen Adapter kaufen willst.
Zuviele Adapter mögen auch nicht das Wahre sein - zu viele "Wackelpunkte".
Damit sparst Du dennoch momentan die meisten Kosten - ohne irgendwelchen Blödsinn-Neukauf,
der dann doch noch inkompatibel oder unnötig zum Rest ist. 

Tendieren würde ich allerdings eher zu einem anderen Netzteil, 
mit den notwendigen Anschlüssen + nur notwendiger Leistung ...
Welches zu empfehlen ist, wissen hier andere besser.

*edit* @ unter mir -> Caps-lock

Danke!
Habe den Link zu seinem PC gerade jetzt erst bemerkt.
Ja, umso mehr würde ich zu einem anderen Netzteil tendieren.

greetz


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Februar 2011)

Wir reden hier über ein nicht bekanntes 300 Watt Netztei.
Das wird die 6870 zu 99% nicht packen.


----------



## Nakai (11. Februar 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über ein nicht bekanntes 300 Watt Netztei.
> Das wird die 6870 zu 99% nicht packen.




Ja, deshalb werde ich mir woh auch noch ein neues Netzteil beschaffen müssen.


----------



## NeoWalker (13. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir vor paar Tagen selber ein 500W Netzteil für 59,99€ bei Conrad gekauft.
Die 60€ kriegste bestimmt noch locker um deine Graka zu betreiben =D


----------

